# Dernière udapte Adobe Flash 11 enfin compatible PPC=



## jellyboy74 (3 Août 2013)

Salut.

La semaine dernière je voue filais un programme pour mettre n'importe quelle clé wifi sur votre ppc. 

Mais le gros problème des possesseurs de PPC c'est bel et bien Flash player qu'Adobe ne met plus à jour et qui rend l'utilisation de Deezer, Youtube etc etc quasi impossible. 

Oui mais ca c'était avant car j'ai trouvé un gars qui s'est insurgé et qui met a disposition gratuitement une maj en 11 qui marche parfaitement (du moins sous 10,5).

et ej peu vous dire que je tourne actuellement avec sans soucis sur mon powermac G5  

Bref je viens partager ma trouvaille, lisez bien les recommandations dans les fichiers joints (en anglais) et faites vous plaisir. Non le PPC n'est pas encore mort:

http://www.steelbin.com/FPforFBPPC.zip

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

ah et juste si certains ne sont pas sûr de leur anglais; google trad est votre ami


----------



## Invité (4 Août 2013)

Sympa !
Mais on en parlait il y a un moment


----------

